# International Nurses day .



## hurricanemk2 (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys , today is International Nurses day . As a member of this over worked and sometime under paid profession please spare us a thought today , you never know when you may need us . 
Also feel free to hug a nurse today but , if this leads to court action or restraining orders don't blame me .  
Thanks you guys .


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 12, 2008)

Great post - My wife is a RN..


----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2008)

hurricanemk2 said:


> . As a member of this over worked and sometime under paid profession please



What area do you work in Hurri? I'm in Renal and my wife in Medical/Surgical.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 12, 2008)

Ooo there's more of us out there than I thought  General Practice and Mental Health .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 12, 2008)

happy nurses day! My sister is also an nurse.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2008)

So on International Nurse Day do the Lady nurses dress up and go to work like this:


----------



## DBII (May 12, 2008)

I'm not feeling well, I need to see the above pictured nurse.

DBII


----------



## Erich (May 12, 2008)

yes they do.........sorta. Helga visited me with the probe or so she thought during my annual physical last week..............

hey got 2 cousins that are nurses - hugs to them


----------



## timshatz (May 12, 2008)

Now that, Adler, is my idea of a nurse!


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2008)

There was a US Army Nurse in Nam that I'd like to locate. Her name
was Francis Birdsong, 1st Lt, USA. Even in my valium induced haziness,
I could tell.... she was a woman.... 

Funny how you remember those little things !!

My hat's off to all of them 

Charles


----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So on International Nurse Day do the Lady nurses dress up and go to work like this:



Some women look good in a 'uniform'...





...and some don't.


----------



## Erich (May 12, 2008)

I'm sorry but the last pic should be deleted....warning this is truly bad taste and should only be viewed by those that want to sell us a whole page of nokia garbage as on one particular thread


----------



## DOUGRD (May 12, 2008)

MY EYES< MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for showing the second pic Graeme . Nice to see my Mum's found work at last ,


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

Hail to the nurses, they never get the praise they rightly deserve.. When I left Sweden to travel back to Glasgow, there was a strike going on among nurses, hopefully they'll sort things out before my dads heart operation in June/July.....


----------

